

Show HN: Faster ruby I18n backend written in C - jenseng
https://github.com/instructure/i18nema

======
jenseng
We did a two-day hackfest at work recently, and this was my project. As
canvas-lms has grown, we've seen our GC runs get slower and slower, and this
seemed like some good low hanging fruit (especially as we keep adding more
languages).

I moved the translations out of the ruby heap, so as to speed up GC runs, and
there were some other enhancements in both ruby and C to speed up lookups a
bit.

It's still pretty new, so as I continue to refine I hope to bring those
benchmarks even further.

